# Brown spotting for a week, no af, BFN - help?



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

No idea what's going on with my body so hoping someone can shed some light or share their experience.

I've been spotting for a week now - just brown, no red or pink. Nothing coming away when I pass urine, just brown on the pant liner I'm wearing. No sign that af is on it's way, but no sign that I could be pg either.
I'm now a couple of days overdue so took a HPT this morning, but it was a BFN. Could this brown be a weird period? If so, what would count as day 1?
Could I still be pg even though I got a BFN this morning (on day 31 now).

Please help


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone, please?

Still no af, but feeling nauseous and burpy!


----------



## nabooninca (Apr 9, 2011)

hi nutmeg

if you are on the pessaries for progesterone they can prevent a proper bleed. Last time on my first icsi attempt I had the same and as soon as I stopped the pessaries AF came with avengence!!!! i have heard of people that have also spotted and still been positive ....when are you due to test?


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

nabooninca said:


> hi nutmeg
> 
> if you are on the pessaries for progesterone they can prevent a proper bleed. Last time on my first icsi attempt I had the same and as soon as I stopped the pessaries AF came with avengence!!!! i have heard of people that have also spotted and still been positive ....when are you due to test?


DOH! I forgot to say in my post, I'm not currently on treatment. We're ttc naturally after a failed cycle a few months ago. At least I know it's not the meds making me sick. I'm on day 34 and am usually a 28 day girl.
Thankyou for replying.


----------



## ozzy75 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Nutmeg

Thought i'd reply cos in similar situation to you.

I'm on day 31 now and been having brown spotting since day 26, nothing major just mainly when i wipe.  Keep getting the odd feeling that period is on it's way but then feel normal again.  I always have 1 day max of spotting before full flow so this is driving me crazy    i'm beggining to think something is wrong with me.  I'm waiting to get my bloods done ready for my next tx but without my full flow i can't   .
Today it's been more brown/reddish and watery ( sorry tmi) so i'm hoping it's on it's way.  This is not like my body at all   .
Friends have told me to test but after 6 years of trying to conceive i doubt it's going to be the mracle i'm looking for, so i'll just sit back, wait and hope the    stops playing games with me.
I still have sore boobs and have done since around ovulation and the soreness usually goes day before my period starts   

Hope you get to the bottom of things

 

ozzy x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

How are you feeling now Ozzy, any nearer an answer?

I'm really fed up. HPT still saying BFN, but bloating, still no af and feeling nauseous, it's just so frustrating.


----------



## ozzy75 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Nutmeg

well my af finally arrived, very heavy and really painful.  This cycle's been completely opposite to what i usually experience so not sure what my body is playing at.

Have you thought about going to your GP and getting a blood test done? A friend of mine didn't know she was pregnant because the test didn't show up positive but her bloods did!

Such a pain isn't it when our bodies play mind games.

Are you still spotting?


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww sorry af is heavy and painful    I suppose at least you can move on now. I had nothing for a few days and now I've had spotting today again so I really have no clue what's going on.


----------



## petalpoppy (Apr 24, 2011)

i had this back in jan it lasted for about 6 weeks in total (brown spotting) i went to see my doc after a few BFN, he did a blood test still BFN then after a while AF came. I went back to my doc and he seems to think it was to do with my PCOS.

hope your spooting doesnt last as long as mine did 

blue
x


----------

